

Is there a Linux equivalent to “The Design and Implementation of FreeBSD”? - YesThatTom2

When people ask me how to understand the deep internals of Unix I always recommend this book.<p>http://www.amazon.com/dp/0201702452/tomontime-20<p>Even if they use Linux instead of *BSD, this book is the best way to learn OS internals and... well... 90% of it applies to Linux.<p>Many years later, has anyone written a Linux equivalent?
======
CyberFonic
Linux wasn't designed, it evolved ;-)

I have a book on Linux which includes the v0.x? source code and a commentary.
It's at my other office, so I can't grok the title nor author. It's styled
like the classic John Lions books for Unix which of course was the inspiration
for Linux.

~~~
csixty4
Are you thinking about the Linux Core Kernel Commentary?
[http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Core-Kernel-Commentary-
Knowledge...](http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Core-Kernel-Commentary-
Knowledge/dp/1576104699)

I keep telling myself I'm going to read it, but never get around to it. At
this point, the John Lions book is probably just as relevant and probably much
more educational.

------
marcoperaza
Linux Kernel Development by Robert Love is an exceptional book.

[http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-3rd-
Edition/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-3rd-
Edition/dp/0672329468/ref=pd_sim_b_2)

------
asiekierka
The Linux Programming Interface, perhaps? It's an encylopediaesque book by
Michael Kerrisk.

------
efutch
You could use the "Understanding the Linux kernel" book by Bovet and Cesari.

------
vimsucks
I would say Archlinux.
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions)

------
potem
Gentoo is very similar.

